# More photo's



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

You know....after seeing what some of you guy's can do ( Waltny and the Thesh, and other's) , I decided to walk around my yard to-day and see what type of wildlife come's into my yard. Not that my pic's are that good, but, I'm amazed at the type's of critter's you can find... :shock:

Some weird looking butterfly's[attachment=5:3s6s4tbh]other stuff 031.jpg[/attachment:3s6s4tbh][attachment=4:3s6s4tbh]other stuff 036.jpg[/attachment:3s6s4tbh]

A happy family of quacker's....[attachment=3:3s6s4tbh]other stuff 037.jpg[/attachment:3s6s4tbh][attachment=2:3s6s4tbh]other stuff 038.jpg[/attachment:3s6s4tbh]

And some turtle's....[attachment=1:3s6s4tbh]other stuff 040.jpg[/attachment:3s6s4tbh][attachment=0:3s6s4tbh]other stuff 041.jpg[/attachment:3s6s4tbh]

Life _is_ good !!


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: More photos*

I am amazed that you were able to sneak up on these. Species such as the googly-eyed blue wing and the lavender pygmy tortise are notoriously elusive.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: More photos*



threshershark said:


> I am amazed that you were able to sneak up on these. Species such as the googly-eyed blue wing and the lavender *pygmy tortise are notoriously elusive*.


That's what I've heard... :shock:

Then, I just out again and found this serpent after a chipmunk/squirrel thing.....[attachment=2:13nynxbb]other stuff 049.jpg[/attachment:13nynxbb]

Later, he was in my pontoon stuff !![attachment=1:13nynxbb]other stuff 054.jpg[/attachment:13nynxbb]

Finally......I got a good look....I think it's some type of a 'wood' snake...


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Not bad, look what I found in mine:
















and pa: http://www.rickywolking.com/images/photos/funny/*******.jpg
Not my best work as I still just use this old 1 meg camera, but I thought the subjects were worthy of sharing from my yard.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

SilverSmitty said:


> Nice set of photos .45. :lol: Googly eyed moths and wood snakes. Hope the chipmunk/squirrel didn't get eaten by the wood snake. :shock: :mrgreen:


Somehow......the moth's or butterfly's stick to the refrigerator quite well...............the wooden snake is my friend !! :wink:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

:shock: :shock: Say Hello to your little friend..................... :mrgreen:


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

How very Jacques Cousteau'ish of you both to put everything on the line to get "the shot". :shock: Some very dangerous situations you were both in, some might even question your recklessness and total disreguard for your own safety as you got in close and among these strange creatures.... I commend you both :roll: :mrgreen: 

Huge, you seemed like the kinda guy to have pink flamingos in the yard.... :wink:


----------

